# do your chihuahua's like getting "dressed up"?



## angellovesanimals (Jan 11, 2011)

Do they like wearing clothes? I love seeing cute chihauhua's in cute outfits. One day when I get one i'm going to get it to wear clothes. Please post pictures here


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oakley loves to wear them, the boys don't really seem to care or notice either way. Asia will learn to love them to. Oakley knows it means lots of positive attention and thus has come to get really really excited when her clothes come out


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Butter HATES wearing clothes...she turns into a total vegetable.
I definitely don't want to say Britney loves or even likes to wear clothes, but she tolerates it. Doesn't put up a fight, she's a great sport about a lot of stuff


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Lola hides when ever her coats comes out but she just thinks she going for a walk!! When shes got them on shes fine, same with Penny! i think they tolerate it really, abit like ^Britney ^
Must admit tho i dont put mine in anything too silly! they dont have dresses or tutu`s! not that theres anything wrong with them but mine just wear jumpers /coats! x


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Roo doesn't mind at all, in fact she likes wearing her warm clothes when it's cold out. When I bring one of her sweaters out, she will coming prancing over. Pip HATES wearing anything so I don't even try. He will hide when he sees clothes come out. Even when it's cold out, since he's only out there briefly, I usually don't put anything on him. He mopes and acts like he can't walk. hehe.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

My girls both love their outfits. They would never wear hats or anything but just reg little dresses or shirts they love them. When I get one of their shirts out Shayley will do a happy dance, Kizzie will just wait her turn. I started Kizzie out young wearing clothes, Shayley I started probably at a year.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

foggy said:


> Roo doesn't mind at all, in fact she likes wearing her warm clothes when it's cold out. When I bring one of her sweaters out, she will coming prancing over. Pip HATES wearing anything so I don't even try. He will hide when he sees clothes come out. Even when it's cold out, since he's only out there briefly, I usually don't put anything on him. He mopes and acts like he can't walk. hehe.


Roo in her "flower" top is the cutest!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Baby likes wearing clothes and flaunts when she's wearing pretty dresses, ninja runs as soon ad he sees me open the drawer the clothes are in lol he will let me put them on but then just rolls around until I take it off, prada doesn't mind but don't think it's her favorite lol


----------



## Lesley (Jan 7, 2011)

Radley is ok if you can get them on him... it really depends what mood he is. Once on he is fine, but he isnt too keen on things going over his head (something we are working on for harnesses etc). When he does wear them he only wear jumpers or coats.


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

Not too sure if dressing up is a girl thing. Tobias hates clothes with a passion. I only put him on coats / jackets when the weather is cold. Nothing on him when he is indoors. I only bought him a few new clothes since Krystal arrived last year. In the first 2 years I have him (he's 3 years old now), he probably have only one jumper. 

As Krystal is very cute, so I started to buy her some nice clothes, but still it's mainly because of her arriving in the Autumn and she really shivered even just taking her out from the door to the car, which is only a few steps. I am still not too obsessed with dressing her like a human baby. She is very cute but I tend to treat all my dogs equal, so if the big dogs have one or 2 winter coats just to keep warm, I want to keep it simple and the same with Krystal too. (sound very mean) I am one of those don't believe to dress a dog even it's toy breed like a little human baby. 

Tobias don't like wearing anything, Krystal will wear anything I put on her but she is not having much. lol


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Minnie and Peyton love to wear clothes. Tootsie doesnt like it but will tolerate it if i put a sweater or coat on her when its cold


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Honey loves to wear clothes and actually gets excited when I call her and she see's I am going to dress her. I only got Izzy yesterday so I have not yet introduced her to clothes. Here is a pic of Honey.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Bella hates to wear any clothes - she loves being a nudist (LOL). The only thing she'll wear is her coat or sweater when it's cold to go outside for her walks. 

Lina enjoyed wearing pretty clothes when she used to live with her first mommy, Kristin. None of these pretty puppy clothes fit her anymore. She wears her coat or sweater when it's cold to go outside for her walks. 

Both girls love to burrow under blankets or be covered with blankets when they're in their dog beds, crates, or cuddling on our sofas - to keep warm inside our home during winter.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ExoticChis said:


> Honey loves to wear clothes and actually gets excited when I call her and she see's I am going to dress her. I only got Izzy yesterday so I have not yet introduced her to clothes. Here is a pic of Honey.


Honey looks so pretty in that pink dress, and i love the pink rhinestone necklace on her


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

Chip likes it! He has one sweatshirt that he is really crazy about, and if I just hold it up he will put his head and arms through. When I take it off of him, he will lay on top of it. Lol.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gretel turns into a vegetable when she had clothes on. Will not move when called etc.

Godric enjoys them, but always ends up peeing on himself.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Nope! Miley needs at least a tshirt when its a bit chilly or we have the AC up, and they all wear a jacket or coat when they go out if its in the 40s or colder.


----------



## gypsyeye805 (Sep 26, 2009)

OMG...My boy Eggz loves his sweaters and jackets....I swear he struts when he's got something on. As soon as he's sees a sweater come out of the drawer or a coat come out of the closet he rushes rushes over and sits perfectly in front of me waiting to put it on. I've taught him to lift his front paws to put them in the sweaters. I out it over his head and tell him "leg" so he lifts his leg to be put in the sleeve and then again with the other leg ....my boyfriend dies laughing every time he sees him do it. He says now i should teach him how to fold or hang them and put them away when they comes out of the laundry lol. 

Zsa Zsa is just oblivious...she doesn't mind the clothing at all and is pretty content once she's in it, but she doesn't have the same reaction as the boy, I don't think she's made the connection yet that getting dressed means going somewhere.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Zoey LOVES LOVES LOVES wearing clothes, she hates being nekkid lol. She gets so excited when I change her outfits she puts her head through the hole and everything without me forcing the issue.


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

As a newbie, I was starting to wonder if chihuahuas were trained to wear clothing as younger puppies.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Rocky is a nudist, he hates to wear anything at all, not even a jacket when going a walk in the cold. he acts like he cannot move. His puppia harness he tolerates.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Lavender does fine wearing clothes. She has a dress and sweater and a couple other items. I like to make greeting cards and want to take some cute pictures of her to use on cards. I got a really cute picture of her in a Santa hat, so think there are some cute pictures of her in our future!

Jeanette


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Leila doesn't mind at all. She's pretty used to it though. She doesn't wear them daily though mainly when she's going to see someone special.  I started her when she first came home so that may be the diff.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's what Brody thinks .....


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

LOL Tracy, I just love Brody


Zoey hates to have anything on, she even runs from her puppia,


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Mia is in the vegetable category too. Won't move at all. But she's sooooooo hairy I definitely don't really worry about her being cold so that's not an issue. She barely tolerates her Puppia harness.
Skylar seems OK with it. I haven't put much on her though. At least she doesn't shut down.
I don't think Bizkit loves it but he wears more than either of the girls. He's only 3.9 lbs and he's _always _cold. I put t-shirts or sweaters on him and he doesn't fight it.


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

Gizzy Hates clothes. when i put them on him he wont even move. The only thing he will walk in his his football hoodie he has had since he was a pup. other then that there is no way! 

As you can see inhis face.. Hes not a happy boy. Lol ..  I love seeing them in clothes too wish they'd like it better!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

MndaNGmoe said:


> Gizzy Hates clothes. when i put them on him he wont even move. The only thing he will walk in his his football hoodie he has had since he was a pup. other then that there is no way!
> 
> As you can see inhis face.. Hes not a happy boy. Lol ..  I love seeing them in clothes too wish they'd like it better!


aww he looks so cute though!!


----------



## angellovesanimals (Jan 11, 2011)

aww you guys are killing me! I love all the pictures, I especially like the black one with the tan, I don't know what color you call that,( Brody?), that is ADORABLE!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hershey hates putting clothes on, but once you get it on her, she doesn't mind. I'm glad!


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

I've only just started putting them on Milo, but i don't think he's going to like them, he looses the use of his legs


----------

